# Anyone seen my Tubtrack on Rt 80/94?



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, did anyone see it? -Bob:dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mr_aurora said:


> Well, did anyone see it? -Bob:dude:


If I had of Bob you'd be short a trailor and a track lol....


Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

interesting, trailer on a trailer.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

T-Jet Racer said:


> interesting, trailer on a trailer.


He's breeding them...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Showoff....

You gonna run your trains on that too?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> If I had of Bob you'd be short a trailor and a track lol....
> 
> 
> Dave


....AND a truck!

Why did I think the Tubs were orange?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I SAW IT!! IT WAS BEHIND A BUILDING IN INDIANA!! Is it stolen? Is there a reward?

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe,That was my truck. Tom


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oops....*

My bad.... I did see that on the road and thought it was stolen. I reported it as such to the State Troopers. It looked like there was a shifty looking character with a beard in the vehicle. Sorry....Just trying to follow the anti-terror prevention motto _"If you see something, say something" _.nd


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

So that hotel is the meeting place for illicit slot track dealing?

Nice


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Joe,That was my truck. Tom


Rats! I can't swipe a truck from a guy who sells me cool slot car bods!


----------

